# online tutorials for pastry arts?



## ummwaterstock (Sep 30, 2012)

I just want to know if anyone knows of any and if so place a link where we could watch these at.  I'm looking to go to do the pastry program wants I have been a resident of this state for a year.  I don't want to pay out of state tuition, of course.  Thanks to all

good day

Chris


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

Pastry art is very difficult to "fit" in a tutorial .. Be more specific what exactly you are interested In.
Cookies.. Cakes... Sugar art.. Chocolate tehniques ect ect.. 
Try to google or YouTube have very nice tutorials about pastry.. 
Cheers


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If looking for all things cake try 




You will want to subscribe as she has produced many many vids.

IMO, Edna has supernatural talent and is very thorough with her tutorials.

Also gladly answers emails and is very generous with both time and info.

Has a book out (has to be true 'cuz I read it on the internet ;-)


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You can also try http://www.craftsy.com. There is some great cake decorating and food craft tutorials by some of the best names in the biz.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

It has to be narrowed down to what it is exactly you want to learn for now. With me, I search for the subject, like for example: 

 "how to make a French Macaron tower" or " making a purse cake' etc.... then all the videos and images will come up, then you take it from there. I can spend all day on my computer looking. Some videos are great, some are lame. I like the ones done by Professional Chefs because it comes with an explanation as to what it is they are doing. SOme of them I can tell in the beginning that they are done by people who are trying hard and w/out experience. I also do a lot of reading, then followed by the trial and error stage.. good luck.


----------

